# Jason Richardson releasing solo material (Preview inside)



## MikeH (Nov 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6WzLRO9xu8

So, this is going to be motherfudging gosh darn insane.


----------



## Jlang (Nov 11, 2013)

Cha, totally.

Serious though this is gonna be fantastical.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 11, 2013)

link is broken


----------



## MikeH (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 12, 2013)

Holy fuuck dem chops.. John Petrucci + Jeff Loomis = Jason Richardson


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 12, 2013)

rips


----------



## Fiction (Nov 12, 2013)

That was painful to listen too


----------



## Joose (Nov 12, 2013)

Fiction said:


> That was painful to listen to



You must have clicked some other video.


----------



## Necris (Nov 12, 2013)

I have no idea who he is, but the drums made it sound pretty awful.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 12, 2013)

Joose said:


> You must have clicked some other video.



Well considering there are only 2 videos linked, and they're the same one, I probably didn't 

That mix is just really really.. terrible.


----------



## Rylynn (Nov 12, 2013)

Necris said:


> I have no idea who he is, but the drums made it sound pretty awful.



ex-Born of Osiris guitarist. He's one of the cleanest, most accurate metal shredders i've heard.. i'd put him on the same level as Petrucci, *technically*-wise.

i agree that the drums sound weird


----------



## anomynous (Nov 12, 2013)

what the .... is with the drums











already more riffs than the new BoO


----------



## Dan (Nov 12, 2013)

The mix was all over the place, but this sounds like its going to be VERY interesting. I shall reserve judgement till the record drops.


----------



## straightshreddd (Nov 12, 2013)

The leads sounded really cool, but I hope it's not like BoO material, songs that are all 3 minute long breakdowns with leads over them.

Jason is probably the cleanest shredder-guitarist out there, imo, however his writing always gives me blue balls. It's like "Oh, shit! This is so goo- ahh, not quite there." In the groove department, I think he needs to start writing technical, riff based grooves. Rather than, technical leads over a breakdown, then simplistic djent riffs and super simple breakdowns, then more leads over a breadown, and so on. 

He's so f*cking good and I always give anything he's a part of a listen, but I'm not gonna get my hopes up. Please let this be the release that shows his full potential. 

IMO, BoO was pretty good, but people start breaking out the tissues and hand lotion when they're brought up. I've always thought they were good, but nothing to write home about. Just my two cents. I badly wanted Chelsea Grin's releases with him to be amazing. I tried my damnedest to like it and... It was just ass to me.

I will definitely be giving this a listen though.


----------



## Pezshreds (Nov 12, 2013)

Guitar work is tops, wouldn't expect any less from Jason.

However, I think the engineer just said MAX COMPRESSION, and then bounced


----------



## straightshreddd (Nov 12, 2013)

Rylynn said:


> ex-Born of Osiris guitarist. He's one of the cleanest, most accurate metal shredders i've heard.. i'd put him on the same level as Petrucci, *technically*-wise.
> 
> i agree that the drums sound weird



His technique and proficiency is beyond Pretrucci's, IMO. Jason is one of the few guitarists that play so clean, he almost sounds like a Guitar Pro file.

Writing, I'll give to John though.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 12, 2013)

Do want. Do not want those damn drums though.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 12, 2013)

This sounds like it will be insane. Jason has never had the chance to really push himself or show what he is fully capable of. Behold was definitely proof he could take BOO in a very technical direction but it was very disjointed from the rest of the album. Really looking forward to hearing the rest(Apart from the drums:S)


----------



## goherpsNderp (Nov 12, 2013)

something something preview something youtube compression something something...

i'll hold out till the release. i often times hate drums in youtube previews but can deal with them once i hear the mix on an actual CD or official MP3 release.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 12, 2013)

Dafuq is that mix?


----------



## isispelican (Nov 12, 2013)

there is probably something wrong with the video, otherwise cant wait!


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 12, 2013)

Those are the worst drums ever.

And the backing just sounds like BoO breakdown riffage whilst Jason shreds on top. 

Aside from that, he is a top notch technical guitarist (at putting me to sleep).


----------



## Cynic (Nov 12, 2013)

Mwoit said:


> Those are the worst drums ever.
> 
> And the backing just sounds like BoO breakdown riffage whilst Jason shreds on top.
> 
> Aside from that, he is a top notch technical guitarist (at putting me to sleep).



^

would rather have wes hauch do a solo album.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 12, 2013)

The mix is quite awful... 

Jason none the less is quite a guitar player, I hope he releases some catchty tunes.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 28, 2013)

Drum mix still sounds like shit, but holy hell. His playing is insane.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL43bgPDTaI


----------



## Valnob (Nov 29, 2013)

EDIT: Thread merge -sorry

here it is:


what do you guys think about it ?


----------



## Tyler (Nov 29, 2013)

I really cant stand the drums, but Jason's style is unique as always. Very Discovery ish here (not to be that guy) but I enjoy it


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 29, 2013)

Man, way to ruin a great song with a terrible mix.


----------



## Tyler (Nov 29, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Man, way to ruin a great song with a terrible mix.



yeah theres so much clipping that I cant enjoy it as much as I potentially could


----------



## Necris (Nov 29, 2013)

Not feeling it at all, he's amazingly technically skilled but the music itself doesn't do much for me. The orchestral stuff would have been nice, but it isn't particularly well done and the drum sound is one of the worst I've heard.


----------



## Negav (Nov 29, 2013)

It is basically a masterpiece horribly mixed. Enjoyable to some degree, but hell they need to mix it right. You can't hear the guitar in some VERY important parts.


----------



## Pweaks (Nov 29, 2013)

Well, the mix is quite bad but I do like the composition.


----------



## Draceius (Nov 29, 2013)

The drums make it painful to listen to, he needs to work with a drummer, or someone who can program and mix the drums properly, but otherwise amazing song.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 29, 2013)

Necris said:


> Not feeling it at all, he's amazingly technically skilled but the music itself doesn't do much for me. The orchestral stuff would have been nice, but it isn't particularly well done and the drum sound is one of the worst I've heard.



Took the words right out of my mouth. I really tuned out halfway in, nothing in that song really hooked me in at all. Wonderful chops, but the song writing is intensely boring to me for some reason.


----------



## isispelican (Nov 29, 2013)

Pretty good although the arrangement could be better. Are the drums mono?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 29, 2013)

I actually really like the material here. Jason has a cool style and, as stated by everyone else, he has God Tier Chops of +9 Shred. But this mix. I mean, no one said anything to him about this mix? No one at all?


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 29, 2013)

I shouldn't like this, really, but it shreds so hard I can't help it.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Nov 29, 2013)

Spoke with Jason about this song, and it was originally meant to be for the follow up to The Discovery before he was kicked out. He was also going to get Spencer from Periphery to do vocals on it, but Spencer was taking too long. He said he'll do another release of the song if Spencer ever gets around to actually doing his vocal parts.

Seriously love his playing though, and he's quickly become one of my favorite players out there.


EDIT: Just so you guys know, he was well aware that everyone hates his drums. He reads almost everything people post on his youtube vids/facebook/twitter pages.


----------



## nicktao (Nov 29, 2013)

Zerox8610 said:


> EDIT: Just so you guys know, he was well aware that everyone hates his drums. He reads almost everything people post on his youtube vids/facebook/twitter pages.




And yet no one stopped him? 

Spencer on pretty much anything would be awesome.


----------



## no_dice (Nov 30, 2013)

He's a beast of a player, but nothing about this grabs me, especially with the production issue. 

I'm just waiting for the inevitable "Everybody thinks they're a music producer now! I'd like to see you do better!"


----------



## Nlelith (Nov 30, 2013)

That was good, but not too catchy. Also, drums are fine for me. Not perfect, but not bad (listened in 1080p).


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 30, 2013)

It kinda sounds like a conglomeration of cool riffs and ideas that were all glued together. A lot of very cool individual parts but doesn't flow as one continuous piece.


----------



## Vhyle (Nov 30, 2013)

nicktao said:


> And yet no one stopped him?
> 
> Spencer on pretty much anything would be awesome.



I do not agree in the slightest. Spencer's vocals on this would deter me away from it, pretty far. That's just me though.


----------



## Joose (Nov 30, 2013)

Needs vocals. Get Spencer Sotelo; he would own this track.

Or maybe that's just my lack of enjoyment when it comes to instrumentals.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 30, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> I do not agree in the slightest. Spencer's vocals on this would deter me away from it, pretty far. That's just me though.



same for me, im really not a fan of his vocals


----------



## ItWillDo (Nov 30, 2013)

Spencer ruined Periphery for me, instrumental releases were great but the shit they do nowadays is carcinogenic to say the least. 

Either way, Though is an absolutely brilliant release and only reïnforces my argument that Jason is and was the main cause of The Discovery being so brilliant. Just compare it to TWDA.


----------



## isispelican (Nov 30, 2013)

^ have you actually listened to This Time It's Personal?


----------



## Zalbu (Nov 30, 2013)

Spencer would tear this track a new asshole. Seriously, just listen to this, Spencer is insane.

Being - Air Atlantic (Featuring Spencer Sotelo from Periphery) - YouTube


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 30, 2013)

^ there's no denying that Spencer has a ton of skill but im really not into his vocals/vocal style at all and i feel that adding in any vocals especially his would take away from the song.


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 1, 2013)

Tabs for the intro solo is up: Guitar Lessons, Interviews, News, Reviews, & More | Guitar Messenger  Jason Richardson  Thought: Main Theme Tabs

There's going to be video lessons and stuff too, so we can acutally hear what the guitar is playing 

Edit: I tabbed it out and cut out the solo part. I don't guarantee that it's 100% correct since I'm lazy but it should be enough to work with. There's no way in hell I'll ever be able to play this but it's good practice. Mega


----------



## spawnofthesith (Dec 1, 2013)

I liked the track, but I think its too long, sort of got bored about halfway through. Also, less circus noises please.

And like everyone else has said, drums sound like ass, but at the end of the day who gives a shit


----------



## Fiction (Dec 1, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> but at the end of the day who gives a shit



Sounds like quite a few people give a shit


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 1, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> I liked the track, but I think its too long, sort of got bored about halfway through. Also, less circus noises please.
> 
> And like everyone else has said, drums sound like ass, but at the end of the day who gives a shit



I do.

I can only imagine that the engineer was like "Yeah, sure, lets just parallel compress the entire drum buss and leave it at unity with all the other mics. That'll sound great!"


----------



## ncfiala (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't know who this guy is (probably some metalcore or other core guy from the looks of it) and I'm sure the guy is a great player and composer, but this sounds like complete ass. It just sounds like it was made on a PC. Oh wait, hipsters use apples now right? Anyway, I don't get it. If you can actually play, then why would you want your music to sound like you're not playing it? With all of the processing that is done to music these days, even if you are playing it, your music is probably still more machine than man.

And I am in no way accusing this guy of not playing his stuff. I looked the guy up on youtube and he is more than capable to say the least. But why make it sound like a robot?


----------



## Zerox8610 (Dec 2, 2013)

The whole point of this project was that he did everything himself.. he didn't go to some producer or recording engineer, but instead did it all at home. Everyone starts somewhere.

Don't like it? Don't listen.


----------



## themike (Dec 2, 2013)

Zerox8610 said:


> The whole point of this project was that he did everything himself.. he didn't go to some producer or recording engineer, but instead did it all at home. Everyone starts somewhere.
> 
> Don't like it? Don't listen.


 

That could be the excuse if you or I wrote it, but he's a professional musician represented by professional companies so criticism is warranted. I mean I think if you use sims and kits from EZ Mix / EZX alone you could get a more balanced mix.

With that being said his playing is pheonimal. Hopefully he is able to seek help with the production end to tighten it up and take away the distractions that are stealing attention from his playing.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Dec 2, 2013)

i don't find it to be as bad as many are making it out to be. i feel like this is another example where people on the internet can't truly give an honest gauge as to what they think of something. it's either godlike or it's complete shit. (cue: "but it IS complete shit" posts)

i find the material and the playing to be really good, really interesting, and worthy of me checking out his full EP if/when he releases one. the mix is a bit rough, but to be honest i've heard as bad and worse on other officially released tracks by artists most seem to worship.

the way i like to look at it, is if the mix isn't very good on this track and/or EP, and he's getting constructive notes online from the community as to what doesn't sound good, then the next releases should be a lot better, right? that's why if you like his material he's playing in this track and you'd like the mix to get better you have to be specific about what doesn't sound right and how you think it could be fixed. i'm not an audio engineer, and most of us aren't though, so all we can really do is use our caveman vocabulary to describe as best as we can.

i think the snare pops a bit too loud, and when blast-beat-ish drumming happens the cymbals seem to push all the rest of the mix out. this is super common with a lot of music i listen to, but fortunately he's mostly playing leads in this track so they cut through better than, say, a bunch of wound string riffing. (big pet peeve of mine is when cymbals completely squash all of the low wound string riffs played by the rhythm guitars in modern metal. especially when the riffs are really really good.)


----------



## source field (Dec 2, 2013)

The Discovery without vocals


----------



## wespaul (Dec 2, 2013)

I wish I knew what people really thought about the drums


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 2, 2013)

ncfiala said:


> It just sounds like it was made on a PC.


You say that like it's an inherently bad thing. Mishas songs from the Bulb/Haunted Shores days sounds killer and he recorded it all on a gaming pc.


----------



## Guthrielicious (Dec 2, 2013)

Where do I find something else with him?


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 2, 2013)

Guthrielicious said:


> Where do I find something else with him?


He played guitar on Born of Osiris' The Discovery.


----------



## ayaotd (Dec 2, 2013)

Aside from the mixing comments that have been discussed at lengths... His playing is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 2, 2013)

Guthrielicious said:


> Where do I find something else with him?



He played guitar on BOO's album The Discovery. Its hard to know what he actually wrote for the band but he defintely wrote all of this:



Here's a video of him playing the guitar solo in Devastate:


I like the song. I haven't listened to it much but hopefully the video play through is out soon. I find it much easier to listen to instrumental shred this way.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2013)

It sounds like BoO doing a cover of that Lucas Mann song. 

I can overlook a bad mix. The song itself just feels like it's tripping over itself in presentation. Jason is a monster shredder and the pace of the song is meant to feel fast and brutal, but it feels... idk, clumsy. 

Anyway, not looking to pile on. I know Jason's got chops and he's contributed to some well written songs (as has been mentioned, like the stuff on The Discovery). I'm holding out hope he's got a couple of these 'song salad' to just purge some pent up creative energy and at the end of it, there are some more thought out and well composed songs kicking around.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Dec 2, 2013)

ncfiala said:


> And I am in no way accusing this guy of not playing his stuff. I looked the guy up on youtube and he is more than capable to say the least. But why make it sound like a robot?



I don't know if you're referring to the whole song as robotic or his playing or what..but I usually agree because there are too many people that make recordings that sound robotic and they can't even play close to that. But with Jason, at least playing wise, I enjoy hearing parts like the intro to this song because I really believe he could play that whole thing just like that in one take. It may seem robotic but thats because he kind of just that good.


----------



## Necris (Dec 2, 2013)

Zerox8610 said:


> The whole point of this project was that he did everything himself.. he didn't go to some producer or recording engineer, but instead did it all at home. Everyone starts somewhere.
> 
> _*Don't like it? Don't listen.*_



F*u*ck right off with this bullshit, I can understand such a statement when people who already know they don't like the music are coming in to a thread specifically to shit on a musician/bands work, but every criticism I've seen so far has been valid. He's a professional musician, if he can't handle valid criticism it's time for him to stop releasing the music he writes and find a new career.

On top of that this is the only song he's released for this project, so no-one would know if they liked it unless they listened. What you're really saying is "If you don't like it, don't comment on it. If you like it but have criticisms; keep them to yourself.", it's not your job to defend an artist you admire and it's certainly not your right to turn away those with negative opinions from a thread on a public forum.


----------



## xCaptainx (Dec 2, 2013)

I REALLY like the Dream Theater style runs on this song. It's really obvious that he's a huge Petrucci fan but he's taken it and applied it to his own style, which is great to hear. 

I can look past the production for now. Hell, I grew up listening to hardcore before home studios were affordable or viable, product quality isn't a big deal for now. 

Really looking forward to seeing what comes next.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 2, 2013)

Jason's playing is seriously inhuman, so even though it sounds robotic, I fully believe he played all of it himself. He's a monster player.


----------



## ncfiala (Dec 2, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> You say that like it's an inherently bad thing. Mishas songs from the Bulb/Haunted Shores days sounds killer and he recorded it all on a gaming pc.


 
Is Misha that Periphery dude? I can't stand Periphery, but that' not relevant here.

When I said that it sounded like it was made on a PC, I didn't mean that it sounded like it was recorded, mixed, etc. on a PC. I meant that it sounds like it was literally generated by a computer. Again, I'm not saying he didn't play it. I totally believe he played it. I just don't get why so many people these days want their music to sound computer generated, especially in the metal community. If you want to make computer music, then great. But then why bother to actually play?

Alright, I'm done ranting and raving. I'll just quietly go back to listening to High on Fire.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 2, 2013)

I think it's because he's that clean and chooses to make everything extremely precise because that's the style of music he wants to make. I mean, I dig bands that are just sludgy and gross, but I also like bands who are technically proficient and want it to be heard that way.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Dec 2, 2013)

ncfiala said:


> I just don't get why so many people these days want their music to sound computer generated, especially in the metal community. If you want to make computer music, then great. But then why bother to actually play?



I don't think people who say this understand just how clean real electronic music is. Modern metal, while still very clean, isn't even close.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 2, 2013)

Am I the only person that thinks maybe he wanted it to sound this way? I mean obviously if the drums were compressed a little differently it would be better, but the whole mix comes off like it was meant to sound robotic.


----------



## Addison90 (Dec 3, 2013)

ncfiala said:


> I just don't get why so many people these days want their music to sound computer generated, especially in the metal community.



Ron Jarzombek's Spastic Ink?


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 3, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> He played guitar on BOO's album The Discovery. Its hard to know what he actually wrote for the band but he defintely wrote all of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually there was a demo of this song one cameron's (or was it lee's?) soundclick before Jason joined the band, so he did not write it.

EDIT: MY BAD - I thought the linked video was Devastate. Devastate was written by the band. Behold was a song that Jason contributed to.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Jason is one of the few shredders that play so clean, he almost sounds like a Guitar Pro file.



This and fixed


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 3, 2013)

IIRC Jason wrote the latter half of Regenerate.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 3, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Actually there was a demo of this song one cameron's (or was it lee's?) soundclick before Jason joined the band, so he did not write it.



Really? But Lee said Behold was the only song Jason wrote on his own for the album


----------



## Draceius (Dec 3, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> Really? But Lee said Behold was the only song Jason wrote on his own for the album



I think he means devastate.


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 3, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> Really? But Lee said Behold was the only song Jason wrote on his own for the album



Ugh, my bad, thought the video was Devastate. Devastate was written by the band. Behold was Jason.


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Dec 4, 2013)

The mixing is terrible, but I love the overall idea (phrasing, chops, riffs, etc.). I'm not familiar with Born of Osiris/sumeriancore stuff, but this guy had so much potential in modern shred-guitar music 

(edit: how old is he anyway?)


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 4, 2013)

NaYoN said:


> Ugh, my bad, thought the video was Devastate. Devastate was written by the band. Behold was Jason.



I get you. From listening to the new Chelsea Grin EP it sounds like Jason contributed to BOO a lot more than he was credited with, especially with the direction they took after he left.


----------



## ricknasty1985 (Dec 4, 2013)

Not to sound too much like a fanboy here but I occasionally receive lessons from Jason when he has time and I assure you he wrote a lot more than the band credit him for...

He is an extrordinary guitarist and a lot wiser than anything displayed with boo. Literally a genius on the strings!


----------



## Tyler (Dec 4, 2013)

ricknasty1985 said:


> Not to sound too much like a fanboy here but I occasionally receive lessons from Jason when he has time and I assure you he wrote a lot more than the band credit him for...
> 
> He is an extrordinary guitarist and a lot wiser than anything displayed with boo. Literally a genius on the strings!



I took lessons for a brief while from the guy who taught Jason how to play guitar and he also said the same thing.

Jason is a theory genius


----------



## MikeH (Dec 4, 2013)

Govan Emmanuel said:


> (edit: how old is he anyway?)



22.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 4, 2013)

I've been listening to this song all ....ing morning. iirc, Jason said that Children of Bodom's Follow the Reaper was a big influence on him when he was younger, and you can hear that with the melodies and keyboard harmonies on his material.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 4, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> I've been listening to this song all ....ing morning. iirc, Jason said that Children of Bodom's Follow the Reaper was a big influence on him when he was younger, and you can hear that with the melodies and keyboard harmonies on his material.



Oh most definitely. Also his teacher is a very classical metal kind of guy so I definitely think he took some of that from him as well just by how I hear the majority of his style's composition.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Dec 5, 2013)

Basically anything technical on that album was Jason.. Watch a video of them playing follow the signs from 2013 and tell me that Lee wrote at least half the leads. 

Linkage: Born Of Osiris - Follow The Signs Live @ Mayhem Festival 2013 San Manuel Amphitheater - YouTube
3:50 for the goods.

On topic though... I really hope he decides to do more of this kind of music. I much prefer his solo playing to the material in Chelsea Grin.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Dec 5, 2013)

Zerox8610 said:


> Basically anything technical on that album was Jason..



And? Technical proficiency is a distant second to good writing, especially nowadays.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Dec 6, 2013)

Narrillnezzurh said:


> And? Technical proficiency is a distant second to good writing, especially nowadays.



Half of writing is playing, and he wrote anything technical on that album.. That was my point. Personally I consider XIV and Behold to be the best songs on The Discovery anyway, and he wrote both of those..


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 6, 2013)

Zerox8610 said:


> Half of writing is playing, and he wrote anything technical on that album.. That was my point. Personally I consider XIV and Behold to be the best songs on The Discovery anyway, and he wrote both of those..



Half of writing is playing? How does that make any sense? Many famous composers don't play their songs, they write them for others to play them.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Dec 6, 2013)

In metal, you are expected to be able to play the music you have written. Drawing parallels between composers of classical or film music doesn't really work well in this kind of situation.


----------



## oddcam (Dec 6, 2013)

Playing is not half of the writing process, for most. Some people might jam and tweak on riffs until something they like comes out, but that's a roundabout, accidental way to write music. 
Metal is shred-heavy genre, so it might attract more riffers as opposed to people who write in their head, but the majority of great composers in any genre have pieces (or even the entirety) of their songs written before their hands touch any instrument.

And finally, a writer doesn't have to be able to play squat. If you write the riff, it exists, and it is metal.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Dec 6, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> In metal, you are expected to be able to play the music you have written. Drawing parallels between composers of classical or film music doesn't really work well in this kind of situation.



I'd say it works brilliantly for the purpose of challenging that very expectation.


----------



## Big_taco (Dec 6, 2013)

My two cents...Yes, lots of composers (metal community included) have pieces that they have written that they may not be able to play completely or at all but the difference here is this is not just a case of writing a piece or recording and leaving it at that. They continue to perform these songs live and that is where the actual skill level comes into play. Live music should be a different experience from the album but that doesn't mean it needs to be sloppy or half assed. I would say in any other case that it would even be better to mix up some of the more technical parts (like solos) and rework them to work with the line up now but many of those sections are defining parts of the song. The long and short...I see both sides of the argument but this seems to be a case where the ultimate goal needs the proficiency.

edit: Also, this is a Jason Richardson thread and I kinda went off on a tangent about BOO's live playing. Mostly in response to the video posted above. Sorries.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 6, 2013)

You really can't win I guess  if you're legitimately that skilled and can play your parts without the aid of smoke and mirrors, you're labeled a computer. Vice versa with the other side of the spectrum.

I can't wait for the Masterclass, I usually enjoy music more once I see the artist explain their playing/composing methods.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Dec 7, 2013)

Never wanted to start a flame war, but honestly what's the point of writing music no one can possibly play? Black Dahlia made an excellent point in one of their vids.. "one day drums will be so fast only robots can hear them" or something to that effect. 

The main part of my appreciating this song so much, is that Jason wrote, played, and mastered this all himself. How many artists can say that they did everything themselves these days??


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 7, 2013)

Zerox8610 said:


> The main part of my appreciating this song so much, is that Jason wrote, played, and mastered this all himself. How many artists can say that they did everything themselves these days??



Cloudkicker
GiantGiant
Dinitrios (admittedly my own project)
Gnaw Their Tongues
Leviathan
Burzum
Evan Brewer
Bulbs old Demos
A lot of Devin Townsend's stuff
A lot of Buckethead's stuff
Mylets
Mestis
Some of the Fredrik Thordendal stuff
Cerna


All of this even goes without saying all the Vai stuff, some jazz cats, and all the artists I don't even know about.


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 7, 2013)

Zerox8610 said:


> The main part of my appreciating this song so much, is that Jason wrote, played, and mastered this all himself. How many artists can say that they did everything themselves these days??



Ain't got nothing on the playing or writing, but he really shouldn't have mastered it himself, to be honest.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Dec 7, 2013)

Blasphemer said:


> Cloudkicker
> GiantGiant
> Dinitrios (admittedly my own project)
> Gnaw Their Tongues
> ...




And that's like 1% of any given person's library? Haha
It's a rarity and I found it comforting that he was willing to release it alone rather than with some huge production team


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Dec 7, 2013)

I try not to be a mixing snob, but the mix and the overall audio quality of everything is really turning me off to this. He should've waited till he had a better sound and get pointers on self-production. I'm 99% sure the drums are Guitar Pro (a stone's throw from mono) and that's bugging the shit out of me. That being said he's clearly talented and BoO are freaking idiots for dumping him, but that's an entirely different story. 

I'm personally against shred so I'm not the best judge of the quality of the material but if I was I'd be pretty damn stoked for this release!


----------



## Joose (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm just sitting here waiting to hear what he's done for the new Chelsea Grin album.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Dec 7, 2013)

Vhyle said:


> I do not agree in the slightest. Spencer's vocals on this would deter me away from it, pretty far. That's just me though.



Agree


----------



## scottro202 (Dec 7, 2013)

Narrillnezzurh said:


> I don't think people who say this understand just how clean real electronic music is. Modern metal, while still very clean, isn't even close.



That's not the point. He's saying it doesn't sound like it was made from a human, not that it sounds like "real" electronic music. And I'm with him. Humans aren't perfect. You can still play a perfect take, not quantize/comp/chop it up like a ....ing salad and it will sound good, and not sterile. 

There's beauty in imperfections in music, to the out of tune guitars on Johnny Cash's "At Folsom Prison" album to that insane mole on Lemmy's left cheek.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Dec 7, 2013)

scottro202 said:


> That's not the point. He's saying it doesn't sound like it was made from a human, not that it sounds like "real" electronic music. And I'm with him. Humans aren't perfect. You can still play a perfect take, not quantize/comp/chop it up like a ....ing salad and it will sound good, and not sterile.
> 
> There's beauty in imperfections in music, to the out of tune guitars on Johnny Cash's "At Folsom Prison" album to that insane mole on Lemmy's left cheek.



His words were "computer generated." Say what you will about how that relates to electronic music, but modern metal is absolutely nowhere near computer generated. It's computer corrected at best, and there's still an abundance of imperfection, whether a human could possibly reproduce it or not. Chopped up takes and sampled drums may sound sterile to you (I don't generally hear it that way), but they're by no means perfect.


----------



## Dethyr (Dec 7, 2013)

heregoesnothing said:


> Holy fuuck dem chops.. John Petrucci + Jeff Loomis = Jason Richardson


----------



## Addison90 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'd say he's cleaner than Petrucci or Loomis when it comes to alt picking.


----------



## Dethyr (Dec 7, 2013)

Addison90 said:


> I'd say he's cleaner than Petrucci or Loomis when it comes to alt picking.



Wow..... he's sick good but not only is he not better than either of those guys at anything guitar related, he's not even in the same area code. 

But that's just my thoughts, I am glad there's a new set of guitar idols in music these days because for a long time things were looking kinda bleak.


----------



## redstone (Dec 7, 2013)

scottro202 said:


> There's beauty in imperfections in music



[YOUTUBEVID]jQqK1CjE9bA[/YOUTUBEVID]


Where's your doge now ?


----------



## heregoesnothing (Dec 7, 2013)

Dethyr said:


> _image_






I was talking about similarities in terms of phrasing, note choice and style (look up Born of Osiris - Behold), not saying that Jason is musically better than John Petrucci or Jeff Loomis.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 8, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Hearing him play through a crazy run in person is just as satisfying as running through a straight line of coins in Super Mario Brothers.


THIS


----------



## Joose (Dec 8, 2013)

Magical fingers, that does pretty much sum his leads up.

Instagram


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 8, 2013)

redstone said:


> [YOUTUBEVID]jQqK1CjE9bA[/YOUTUBEVID]



All I know is that I want to go on tour with these girls.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Dec 8, 2013)

Dethyr said:


> But that's just my thoughts, I am glad there's a new set of guitar idols in music these days because for a long time things were looking kinda bleak.



What? Not only are our old idols still alive, but most of them are still releasing music at a frantic rate.


----------



## Joose (Dec 8, 2013)

Narrillnezzurh said:


> What? Not only are our old idols still alive, but most of them are still releasing music at a frantic rate.



I think he means there was a big gap of mediocrity between people like Petrucci and Richardson.


----------



## Pweaks (Dec 8, 2013)

Zerox8610 said:


> And that's like 1% of any given person's library? Haha
> It's a rarity and I found it comforting that he was willing to release it alone rather than with some huge production team



Basically every electronic music producer/artist does everything by him/herself.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Dec 8, 2013)

Joose said:


> I think he means there was a big gap of mediocrity between people like Petrucci and Richardson.



If we're going by sheer technical virtuosity, sure.


----------



## Joose (Dec 8, 2013)

Narrillnezzurh said:


> If we're going by sheer technical virtuosity, sure.



That's all I saw it as. If it's anything more, then i'm not so sure.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 26, 2013)

Dethyr said:


> Wow..... he's sick good but not only is he not better than either of those guys at anything guitar related, he's not even in the same area code.
> 
> But that's just my thoughts, I am glad there's a new set of guitar idols in music these days because for a long time things were looking kinda bleak.



JP writes the more unique solos of the three, imo, but his playing is also the sloppiest of the three. I've seen tons of Petrucci live vids and session vids. Jason plays way cleaner regarding alternate picking and shredding.

Jason writes some insane solos, too, though. Which one is better is subjective, but Jason is clearly the cleaner and more accurate player between him and JP. Loomis also alternate picks very, very clean though. Not that anything I'm saying matters.

I think that Jason's years of perfecting his shred, solo techniques has caused a lack in his rhythm playing, which is more important to me even though I love tasty solos just as much as the next guy. He has the chops and potential to write excellent riffs, but I just haven't really heard that from him yet. (Yeah, The Discovery had some cool stuff, but was mainly lead work and breakdowns.)

I'd like to heard some Necrophagist, Voice Gajic-esque tech riffing from Jason. He'd nail technical riffs so damn hard.


----------

